# BSH on active



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

How much would you normally pay for a girl to go on the active register??


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It varies enormously. If you take £400 as the average price for a BSH pet kitten, some breeders will charge no more for a girl on the active register (in the belief that all kittens cost the same to raise so why charge a premium?), some charge only a little more... right through to those who will ask several hundred pounds more. It's really down to individual breeders and what people are prepared or are able to pay.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh sorry. You might have meant how much does it cost the breeder to register. In that case it is £9 per kitten whether the breeder places the kitten(s) on the active or non-active registers.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, I do see you point in they all cost the same to bring up, as im paying quite abit for mine.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

So long as you're completely satisfied with your choice in all respects and won't be breaking the bank. It's worth remembering though that, in times such as these, it can be very difficult to find good homes for pedigree kittens and many pet kittens breeders are currently having to let go for a (what I would imagine to be) fraction of what you are paying for your girl.


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

I've also noticed that more common colours such as the blue, will sell for less than more unusual colours such as you black tipped etc.

I've seen adverts offering black tipped bsh for £100 more on the active when the kittens themselves were £500!

I think for a blue girl on active you shouldn't pay more than £400.

Breeders in my opinion have no right to charge more for active kittens. Its no good saying 'it proves their commitment to the breed' as surely you would want the same commitment for your kittens going to pet homes too?

Unless prehaps they spend more on kittens sold on the active? Feed them the top class food and whack the 'pet home' kittens on whiskas? Doubtful isn't it!


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

I go to see my girl Friday, and im so looking forward to it. I have been asking questions and vice versa,


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I do follow your thinking in some respects. I think the answer you would get from a breeder who asks an awful lot more than £400 for a show/breed quality girl would be that they feel the kitten/the bloodlines, etc, commands the higher price and that the price tag doesn't reflect *their* commitment; rather, it reflects the commitment of the person buying as they're prepared to pay that premium for a kitten which is top quality, i.e. it reflects their 'seriousness' about wanting to do things properly and get off to a good start. Though of course it may reflect nothing more than a healthy bank balance... fools and their money, etc.

So in that respect I can't agree that breeders "have no right" etc... any breeder can ask whatever cost gthey like for ANY kitten. What people are prepared to pay is another matter.



LittleTyke said:


> I've also noticed that more common colours such as the blue, will sell for less than more unusual colours such as you black tipped etc.
> 
> I've seen adverts offering black tipped bsh for £100 more on the active when the kittens themselves were £500!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Please be aware that just because there are lots of champions etc on the pedigree doesn't guarantee top health and a winning girl.

Like i said before, pedigrees mean very very little to pet owners as they don't understand what's on them.

Some breeders think they can justify high prices because of a 'sparkling' pedigree but that will NOT guarantee you a good breeding queen, or even a good show girl. Some of the best kittens are produced from non champ parents, don't get carried away with titles.

If you're buying for breeding you want a line that has no problems with labour, pregnancy and motherhood.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh yeh im aware of that, but il still love her even if she wasnt a good breeding girl.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

The harsh reality is that breeding is not really about love!

Yes you can love your animals, but us breeders CHOOSE to mate our animals and have kittens from them, we risk their lives to better our breed.

We face losing kittens, losing mothers, emptying our bank accounts and enduring some pretty heartbreaking situations, it's difficult and can be stressful.

With no disrespect to you at all, you don't sound like you've 100% thought about this fully.

You are buying her as a breeding queen and are paying the high price for her yes? So if she turns out not to be good, you will either keep her as a pet and buy another queen for breeding, or you will rehome her to a pet home (which most of us end up having to do due to lack of space etc etc. 
Things often don't work out as expected. A good idea can turn into a nightmare if you're not properly aware and prepared.

I'd think twice about a prefix until you're sure breeding is going to work for you...


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for peoples views.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not saying things to be mean, just want you to be aware and have the best start if that's what you've chosen to do.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

I know hun, thanks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Lushgirl84 said:


> Oh yeh im aware of that, but il still love her even if she wasnt a good breeding girl.


_what colour girl are you thinking of getting,_


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _what colour girl are you thinking of getting,_


Blue hun


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I do follow your thinking in some respects. I think the answer you would get from a breeder who asks an awful lot more than £400 for a show/breed quality girl would be that they feel the kitten/the bloodlines, etc, commands the higher price and that *the price tag doesn't reflect *their* commitment; rather, it reflects the commitment of the person buying as they're prepared to pay that premium for a kitten which is top quality, i.e. it reflects their 'seriousness' about wanting to do things properly and get off to a good start.* Though of course it may reflect nothing more than a healthy bank balance... fools and their money, etc.
> 
> So in that respect I can't agree that breeders "have no right" etc... any breeder can ask whatever cost gthey like for ANY kitten. What people are prepared to pay is another matter.


Sorry, that was me not wording things properly. I did mean that they feel a higher price paid by the buyer is supposed to show their commitment, not that of the breeder (woops!). My argument would be that I would expect the same level of commitment from a buyer of my pet kittens to that of a kitten on active.

Good point about what people are willing to pay though. I suppose to me it just stinks of greed, and on a forum where us pedigree breeders are trying daily to prove we very rarely make any form of profit from a litter (even if we do it pays off a loss from another!) people like that make the job harder.


----------



## LEHBSH (Oct 21, 2011)

I paid £400 for a girl on active


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LEHBSH said:


> I paid £400 for a girl on active


_hello and welcome, do you have a picture of her, do you just have the one._


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Hi 
I paid 450 for non- active exotic girl but I got the other one free. That one for free is the smallest one in the litter. I'm very happy with them both, I only hope the little one will be all right. To be honest I don't really care much about those pedigree papers it's only about exotic cats look. I have never like much Persians before, I used to say that they don't even look like a proper cats, but it all changed after my partner show mi first, picture of exotic ginger cat then I watched a videos on a youtube and I fell in love with that breed. And that's why I was happy to pay for my exotics cats.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

By the way BHS it's my second favorite breed...I bet your little girl is gorgeous


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## demaya (May 3, 2011)

She is lovely, very pretty little girl


----------

